# Wireless Access Points; Only



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

One of my WiFi router/access points are flaking out... so it has to be replaced.

I am looking to go with JUST an access point, since I have a main router for the house, and I just turn off all the router functions anyway.

I was looking at the D-Link AirPremier
http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=697

Any other quality suggestions?

Ultimately... over the next year, all but one of my access points are going to get swapped out (I only have one N-compatible one).

The one that is staying is the Apple Timecapsule.
The others are getting swapped out.

I have one main SSID for the home, serviced by three access points, so I have quality coverage just about everywhere in the house and backyard.

I have another access point, that is an OPEN security SSID, that is only connected when we have parties at the house, and is setup for internet access only.

The other is the Timecapsule, which is my only N-Band one which I use for my MacBook Pro, and iOS devices (for no other reason then just because  )

So basically I am looking for some good Access Points that can play nice together and allow me to expand my WiFi in the house easily.

(Note, all of these routers are connected via hard-line to the central core of the house)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Gee Earl....I woulda thought you had "connections" to get a WET610N cheap. :lol:

The one here works great streaming to my Blu Ray player...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Gee Earl....I woulda thought you had "connections" to get a WET610N cheap. :lol:
> 
> The one here works great streaming to my Blu Ray player...


I have a few of the WET610N...

I am looking for the Access Points, not the Ethernet Bridges.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have a few of the WET610N...
> 
> I am looking for the Access Points, not the Ethernet Bridges.


Ahhh...thought you might be able to leverage one of those in general....but I now see you have a specific mission in mind.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Ahhh...thought you might be able to leverage one of those in general....but I now see you have a specific mission in mind.


 I use nearly 50 ip address in the house, with about 1/3rd on the WiFi.
Too many mobile devices..


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't have a link or a p/n right now, but LinkSys has a Wireless Extender for about $80 or so. Hardwired in, wireless out.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

If you have a time capsule? why not another Apple product? The Airport Extreme? or just an Airport?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

From your post, I would guess that you want one that has wireless-N capability. If you don't care about it being dual-band, you can pick up a refurbished Linksys WRT160N on Amazon for about $30 (http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-Linksys...AYAM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298840377&sr=8-1). Once flashed with DD-WRT firmware, you will have a fine wireless access point.

- Merg


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

My recommendation matches Merg's. Flash any router that can handle dd-wrt. Routers are generally cheaper because of volume over dedicated access points. dd-wrt also gives you multiple (virtual) ssid / key capabilities.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let me say if you have the scratch, buy a Sonicwall device. Even a used one. The range is superb and they are incredibly stable.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I currently use the Netgear Rangemax WNDR3700 (Link).

It's has incredible range, it's b/g/n @ 2.4 GHz, and a/n @ 5.0 GHz.

It has also been nearly flawless in streaming HD. I use it often with DirecTV2PC on my laptop.

It has variable wireless output. From Netgear's site...



> Wireless Output Power Management
> Tri- level WiFi transmit power setting provides the flexibility to control the WiFi Transmit power to optimize the wireless range. Wifi power consumption for a router or Gateway could be reduced to up to 75% from its peak power consumption for serving a small to medium size home, while boosted to maximum power for a large homes and businesses.


Mike


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Let me say if you have the scratch, buy a Sonicwall device. Even a used one. The range is superb and they are incredibly stable.


^^^THIS^^^

I've installed several Sonicwalls and they simply just work well. A bit overkill for the common home though. But as we all know, Earl is anything but 'common'. :grin:

Earl, Dlink makes crap. Don't go with them. Same goes with Trendnet. Both are cheap, but don't last. I've had good luck with Linksys & Netgear.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> ^^^THIS^^^
> 
> I've installed several Sonicwalls and they simply just work well. A bit overkill for the common home though. But as we all know, Earl is anything but 'common'. :grin:
> 
> Earl, *Dlink makes crap*. Don't go with them. Same goes with Trendnet. Both are cheap, but don't last. I've had good luck with Linksys & Netgear.


Generalized statements like that simply are both inaccurate and typically unfounded.

Over 9 years and 5 different models of successful, trouble-free DLink newtork router equipment here proves exactly the opposite. I've had nothing but problems with Linksys hardware over a similar timeframe, but would hardly call them crap.

I'm sure Earl can sift through all the facts out there.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Earl, Dlink makes crap. Don't go with them. Same goes with Trendnet. Both are cheap, but don't last. I've had good luck with Linksys & Netgear.


Pretty much everything is crap these days. All but one piece of Netgear equipment is in my bone pile for a failed power supply. Linksys has been good, but Cisco seems to trying their best to kill it.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

a buffalo router with dd-wrt. some buffalos have built in amps that give good range. linksys wireless routers with dd-wrt is good. I use a wrt54gl with dd-wrt and a linksys WRT320N that I converted to an E2000 as a layer 2 repeater. wrt54gl is main router. E2000 also rins dd-wrt.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> .......Over 9 years and 5 different models of successful, trouble-free DLink newtork router equipment here proves exactly the opposite. ........


I guess maybe if one swaps them out fast enough you can avoid issues with the D-links!:lol:

I'll grant that these 5 might be deployed simultaneously at like different sites or something.

Our IT team supports 120 remote sales staff and we see all kinds of SOHO equipment. The one manafucturer that has been the most unreliable is the Dlink equipment. We steer people towards Cisco(Linksys) or Netgear whenever possible.


----------

